# Sebastian Inlet BuckTail Jig Dealers



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi. I'm heading down to SI after Thanksgiving. Does anyone know the address or phone number of locals that sell bucktail jigs for 10$ a dozen.

I need specifics (address or phone #) and don't want any baitstore jigs (******'s, Long Point, etc.). The locals there buy a dozen for 10$ from people who sell legally.

Thanks.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Have not heard of this.. 
Local have the jigs homemade??
The most popular jigs are the 1 1/2 oz with plastic or buck tail bouncing off the rocks in the inlet. They ar about $1.50 at wabasso bait and tackle. You can use 2 to 3oz at the end of the pier because the rocks and old pileings stop just before the end of the pier.
What are you asking about??? Local homemade?


----------



## frank2660 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey vic going fri left you a message


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

VICIII said:


> Have not heard of this..
> Local have the jigs homemade??
> The most popular jigs are the 1 1/2 oz with plastic or buck tail bouncing off the rocks in the inlet. They ar about $1.50 at wabasso bait and tackle. You can use 2 to 3oz at the end of the pier because the rocks and old pileings stop just before the end of the pier.
> What are you asking about??? Local homemade?


Yes. I learned that 1.5 oz is the local favorite for inside the inlet (N. or S. catwalk) and along the inlet. As matter of fact, your picture about the tarpon shows one of the most popular colors and the type of bucktail jigs I'm talking about. Chartreuse is another favorite.

The ones in the stores are quite expensive and also come with a plastic hook protector. I know because I fished with one on and didn't know why I was getting taps, but not hooking until I realized that the protector was still on the hook. 

The guys I was fishing with last year said that they buy them from someone in town (not a store) and get them for 10$ a dozen. The only negative about these are that the eyes are painted over and you have to use a hook or something to be able to get your line through.

I didn't know that part of the game for jigging was that you will lose a few or 10 a night if fishing the bottom where the fish are. I would rather lose 12 at 10$ a dozen than 10 at 4$ a piece.

I didn't know Wabasso had them for $1.50. But, I swear at least several people told me they get them from someone in town who sells for 10$ a dozen.

I also noticed that a lot of people use the Rapala knot for the jig.

All I know is I'm addicted to Snook fishing and can't wait to fish for them again, but if you know who sells for low price, I would love the information.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

try wabasso before you go if no one shows up with info..
Long Point is OK but whites is the the deal.
Long point seems more in turons than fisherman.
I got a lesson on 1.5oz last time I was there and will try it soon. post if it works...
GET IN TO SI FOR THE BEST FISHING OF THE YEAR THERE FOR BIG REDS...


----------

